# Using iPod Touch to read TUG BBS



## EAM (Apr 11, 2008)

Perhaps there's a trick that I don't know, but I find it difficult to go to the next page when reading the BBS using an iPod touch.  The page numbers and arrows are so small, even when I zoom in as much as I can, that it is difficult to hit the right  button.  Any suggestions?  Is it possible to make the buttons for the page numbers and next arrow bigger?


----------



## Transit (Apr 11, 2008)

I have the same problem all I can do is "pinch" out to make the sections bigger so I can see exactly what I'm tapping.Maybe one day TUG IMPROVEMENTS will hook up a mobile version of tug ( hint,hint)


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 12, 2008)

I find that I have to tap in the right sequence and it also makes a difference where (or rather on what) I tap.  I'm sorry I can't be more clear but don't tap on a link that opens something.  Also, don't tap on a completely blank spot-that will  only zoom a little.

I absolutely love reading tug on my iphone. - I didn't want on until my husband showed me the tugbbs on his. Nothing but love


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2008)

there used to be a google site that would translate any page into a "mobile friendly" page....ill see if i can dig it up.


----------

